# CO2 generators for plants?



## Stone again! (Apr 18, 2011)

My plants are on my two story balcony and spend most of the days open to the elements... They are vegetating right now... I was thinking that I would make some home made yeast co2 generator for my plants... I have 6, 2'X3'X1' stalls,; So one for each stall... My question here is, Since my stalls are mostly open during the day am I just wasting my time? Does not the CO2 just fly off in the wind? They would be closed at night but it is not air tight by any means... What is your guys take on this? ... Can you help a first time grower out? Thanks in advance... Stone Again


----------



## Roddy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes and yes 

Unless tightly sealed and properly set up room, CO2 is a waste of time, especially so for outdoors.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2011)

Since your in a open air enviroment the co2 would just be a waste of momey and effort.


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2011)

Homemade CO2 is pretty much a waste of time, money and effort indoors let alone outdoors....sealed enviroment and a way to monitor the ppm of the CO2 are two things needed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Homemade CO2 is pretty much a waste of time, money and effort indoors let alone outdoors....sealed enviroment and a way to monitor the ppm of the CO2 are two things needed.



:yeahthat:  There is no homemade CO2 thing (wouldn't call it a generator) that is worth anything.  There is a whole bunch of stuff that is needed for CO2 enrichment.


----------



## Stone again! (Apr 19, 2011)

Boy I don't know about this guys! I happen to have all the ingredients so I figured I had nothing to lose; well not really... Anyway it could be my imagination I think my plants look better this morning... In Ed Rosenthal's book the "Marijuana Growers Handbook" He stated that outside you should run the hose out of the bottle cap up the plant to the canopy... I will keep you updated...


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 19, 2011)

Do you really think you are producing anymore CO2 than they are already getting outside.


----------



## Stone again! (Apr 19, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Do you really think you are producing anymore CO2 than they are already getting outside.


Don't know, but I like I said I don't have anything to lose!


----------



## Locked (Apr 19, 2011)

Well alrighty then......you have fun with that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2011)

Stone again! said:
			
		

> Don't know, but I like I said I don't have anything to lose!



Well, yes you do.  all those products can be used for other things.  Really, this is an entire waste of time effort and money.

IMO, a lot of what Ed says is outdated and remember, this is only one person's opinion.  We have many many growers here that I would put up against Ed (and Jorge and several other growing "gurus") any day for superior knowledge of growing.


----------



## Locked (Apr 19, 2011)

Well it is chilly here in NJ today so when I get home I am going to put the heat on in my house at full blast and then open all my windows....using your logic I shld be able to warm most of New Jersey up.....


----------



## Roddy (Apr 19, 2011)

:confused2:


----------



## nova564t (Apr 19, 2011)

Tried it, doesnt help, its a waste of sugar and yeast and your time!


----------



## Locked (Apr 19, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Tried it, doesnt help, its a waste of sugar and yeast and your time!




But did ya try it outdoors Nova?  Lol


----------



## nova564t (Apr 20, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2011)

......I'd venture to guess, as a fair comparison, this would be 'about' as beneficial as adding a 40 watt cfl to outdoors..  
  I agree in whole with thg, we have a conglomerated mass of experience, skills, and knowledge here that easily surpasses Ed 'n Georges antiquated books. 
eek: .. _"antiquated"_ ..I can't believe I just said that  )


----------



## Roddy (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe even a 60w, Hick! :rofl:


----------

